# MY 2003 530i with cassette HU and Aux adapter retrofit kit



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Anyone know if the Audio aux adapter retrofit will work this HU..My service dept is not very knowledgable IMHO and they are not able to answer many questions...they said for example. the Audio aux adapter will only work with a MP3 player nothing else

This retrofit kit may be the best solution for my desire of satellite radio now ....

This is the result of my dealer and service dept not knowing this was an aux adpater for the Business indash CD that would have prevented me from swapping HU in order to player audio books...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Like Sirius, I believe the Aux adapter only works with the CD headunit. Again a SW programming issue.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

ObD said:


> Like Sirius, I believe the Aux adapter only works with the CD headunit. Again a SW programming issue.


Man it figures..are the typical BMW sales people and GM this unknowledgable..crap

All I wanted was the ability to listen to tapes not lose some many potential functions...No one even at the dealership eve nmentioned I would not be able to add satellite radio or Aud. aux adapter..

Jeez...


----------

